# Google SketchUp



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Is anyone using Google SketchUp? I just started playing with this last night. I'm trying to figure out how to put a dome on the top of my silo. lol I used the arc tool to make the loop, but maybe I should be using another tool for this? _Please help_ before it rains in Google SketchUp land and my silage gets soaked. 

Here's what I have:


----------



## rzrubek (May 13, 2004)

Your best bet is to search for sketchup tutorials. They are very informative and usually let you know when something just isn't possible. (not that a dome isn't possible)


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Note, I haven't used SketchUp, but in other programs, the area has to be completely enclosed in order to fill with color. (The program uses the outline to determine where to stop changing the color.) You should be able to make a circle the diameter of your dome, fill it with color, and set it "behind" the tower part of the silo.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

there is a ton of plugins out there.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I stumbled on it, go to draw,shapes, dome


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I have Google SketchUp 8. I can't find Dome under Draw. Just six different shape tools under there. I found a tutorial where it suggested using Follow Me but that leaves too much carp to clean up afterwards. 

And it leaves the top nice and dome shaped, but I then have a bunch of holes in the top of the silo. Like one of those old silos you see on a worn out farm where the birds are flying in and out the top. Thanks for the suggestions! I'll keep searching....


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

How Do I said:


> I have Google SketchUp 8. I can't find Dome under Draw. Just six different shape tools under there. I found a tutorial where it suggested using Follow Me but that leaves too much carp to clean up afterwards.
> 
> And it leaves the top nice and dome shaped, but I then have a bunch of holes in the top of the silo. Like one of those old silos you see on a worn out farm where the birds are flying in and out the top. Thanks for the suggestions! I'll keep searching....


I have 8 also but I downloaded additional plug-ins, that may be the difference.
I don't remember what all i download?

the basic would not do what I wanted, hence the pug -in's. 

two options- you look for and down load- I can help a little with that.

I think this is where the dome came from, I did install all these.

"Onion Dome
A tool for creating onion domes. Once installed, "Onion Dome" appears as an item in the Draw menu.
This script requires you to also install the following other scripts (see above): parametric.rb, mesh_additions.rb, bezier.rb
Download 'oniondome.rb' "

http://sketchup.google.com/intl/en/download/rubyscripts.html

a few other sources for more functionality

http://sketchup.google.com/intl/en/download/plugins.html

you will have to join to download, its free.
http://forums.sketchucation.com/


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool! Thanks!!


----------

